# Furry App



## Lokoti.wolf (Dec 27, 2014)

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/furry-fandom-app

This is an app I am currently developing as essentially a FurAffinity for iOS and Android with added features not currently found in FA. 

If if you wish to contribute, I'd appreciate it, but all I really want is to get the word out! :smile:


From the site: 
(For those of you who are allergic to URLs ;P)

*In Brief*

I'm Matthew Mooneyham. I've been doing Mobile Development for almost 2 years now. I am currently an Undergraduate at the University of New Mexico majoring in computer science and I am part of 2 start-ups which both revolve around Mobile Development. One of the two is MorHam Technologies, LLC which does Mobile Development on a commission basis. I am also the Founder and Co-Owner of MorHam. 
I've been thinking about doing an application for the Furry Fandom for around 6 months now. This is for several reasons including:




There is a high demand for an application to share media within the fandom.
Accessing current online equivalent services on mobile devices is inconvenient and not intuitive.
Artists have it tough. Managing payments, queues, and other items is currently a tedious process.


With this application, not only will the fandom have a brand new method of sharing and communication never-before-seen, but artists will be given an array of new tools and utilities to streamline their creative process. 
User features include:




Easy-to-use interface
A UI built from the ground up
1080p graphics on supporting devices
in-app messaging
Custom notifications
Easy access to VIEW Artwork, Writing, Music, and Videos.
Easy access to POST Artwork, Writing, Music, and Videos while citing the original artist.
Get Commission status updates from artists.
and More!


Artist features include: 





All the User Features Plus...
Queue management
Payment Management
Easy Advertising
Commission status management (Open or Closed)
Commission guidelines management
Commission status updating (Alerting user to their commission status)
Send content to subscribers
Sell Art, Writing, Music, etc.
Post Flash-Sales
And More!





Want to know what is even better? Furry Fandom will be...




Published on both Android AND iOS!
FREE to download
FREE for Users
FREE of iAD and other annoying 3rd party advertisements





*What's Needed to Pull This Off*

*-SERVER [Parse] + [Azure]*
*Servers aren't free. I wish they were. *
*Estimated Monthly Server Costs:*




*25TB of storage - $50/mo*
*50 requests/second - $200/mo*
*100TB data transfer/mo - $10/mo*
*TOTAL ESTIMATE = $260+/mo*


*-LICENSES*




*Apple Developer - $100/yr*
*Corona Enterprise License - $1000/yr*


*-EQUIPTMENT*

*I currently own decent equipment. But some is out-dated and runs slow which will drastically increase development time. *
*I Currently Own: *




*iPad Mini*
*iPhone 6 Plus*
*iPhone 4*
*Mac Mini*


*In order to properly test, I need: *





*iPhone 5/5s*
*iPad Air*
*iPhone 6*
*Various-Sized Android devices*


*This is to ensure the Application looks as good on one device as it does an another. without thorough testing, one or more devices may have graphical issues not seen on other devices which could inhibit the application's functions.*

*Also, development on a Mac Mini is tedious at best. Running several high-profile applications simultaneously is next to impossible without experiencing heavy amounts of lag and software crashes. Either an iMac or a Mac Pro would be MUCH better alternatives. They are priced as follows:*




*iMac - $2500*
*Mac Pro - $4000*


*I would also eventually host my own server. If I receive enough of a backing to buy a physical server, I will, of course, do that and have it set-up by the launch date. But buying a server is VERY expensive. *


*Any remaining money will be split 80/20 into a fund for future server costs and personal compensation. *





*Cant Back the Campaign?*

*It's all good! Just spread the word! *


*LETS GET THIS THING GOING!! :smile:*


----------



## MAGIKzMushroom (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm sorry, but I don't think you are going to get enough money to start the app. I would donate myself but I'm pretty poor


----------

